# Kate Bag - Small vs Medium, Black vs Nude



## lyxxx035

I am looking to get the Kate bag (no tassel) as my next YSL purchase. I’m torn on two factors, size and color.

Small vs Medium - I prefer the look and proportions of the Small, specifically how the YSL logo is more prominent against the rest of the bag. I haven’t had a chance to try it in person yet and though the dimensions say it would fit my Samsung Galaxy S8 plus phone, I am a bit wary as the Celine Box Bag in the Teen size was the same situation. It would fit looking purely at the dimensions but in real life I’d have to force it in there and distort the sides of the leather. If I could go try it in stores now I would! But you know, #coronavirus. I would only carry a YSL cardholder, lipstick and keys in addition to my phone so very minimal overall.
Black vs Nude - I own a Small Loulou in Navy Blue, Black YSL cardholder, and looking to purchase a Black YSL wallet, all in GHW. I normally gravitate towards Black for all things and think the YSL Kate in Black is such a CLASSIC. Obviously it would go with everything and I love the idea of a black YSL bag with that shiny GHW. However, the Nude is the best shade I have seen from any luxury designer! I don’t have any Nude colored bags at all and the one YSL offers in the Kate is literal perfection.
If I had endless funds, I’d get one in each size to be able to get black AND nude but that’s not in the cards for now unfortunately.

Does anybody own the Kate that would be able to share their inputs?


----------



## ItsPurseonal

lyxxx035 said:


> I am looking to get the Kate bag (no tassel) as my next YSL purchase. I’m torn on two factors, size and color.
> 
> Small vs Medium - I prefer the look and proportions of the Small, specifically how the YSL logo is more prominent against the rest of the bag. I haven’t had a chance to try it in person yet and though the dimensions say it would fit my Samsung Galaxy S8 plus phone, I am a bit wary as the Celine Box Bag in the Teen size was the same situation. It would fit looking purely at the dimensions but in real life I’d have to force it in there and distort the sides of the leather. If I could go try it in stores now I would! But you know, #coronavirus. I would only carry a YSL cardholder, lipstick and keys in addition to my phone so very minimal overall.
> Black vs Nude - I own a Small Loulou in Navy Blue, Black YSL cardholder, and looking to purchase a Black YSL wallet, all in GHW. I normally gravitate towards Black for all things and think the YSL Kate in Black is such a CLASSIC. Obviously it would go with everything and I love the idea of a black YSL bag with that shiny GHW. However, the Nude is the best shade I have seen from any luxury designer! I don’t have any Nude colored bags at all and the one YSL offers in the Kate is literal perfection.
> If I had endless funds, I’d get one in each size to be able to get black AND nude but that’s not in the cards for now unfortunately.
> 
> Does anybody own the Kate that would be able to share their inputs?



hi! I currently own the small Kate in black, and used to have the medium, but I sold it to buy the small. The small fits my iPhone XS Max with a big phone case on it, so I don’t think you should have an issue with your phone fitting. I agree that the proportions are more visually pleasing on the small. In terms of color, I agree it’s a fantastic nude color. I went with black because I worry about color transfer and don’t want to be limited in what I can wear the bag with, but honestly this type of leather seems like it’d be easy to wipe off if you were seeing any color transfer. Since you already own a dark colored YSL, I’d say go for the nude, but who am I to talk because I have mostly darker color bags! Let us know what you decide!


----------



## SushiLover

I think you go with the nude. It is such a perfect nude shade and with the gold hardware YSL makes it is a show stopper. You can always get another black bag later. The kate nude is a classic!!!


----------



## lyxxx035

shopmycloset_lk said:


> hi! I currently own the small Kate in black, and used to have the medium, but I sold it to buy the small. The small fits my iPhone XS Max with a big phone case on it, so I don’t think you should have an issue with your phone fitting. I agree that the proportions are more visually pleasing on the small. In terms of color, I agree it’s a fantastic nude color. I went with black because I worry about color transfer and don’t want to be limited in what I can wear the bag with, but honestly this type of leather seems like it’d be easy to wipe off if you were seeing any color transfer. Since you already own a dark colored YSL, I’d say go for the nude, but who am I to talk because I have mostly darker color bags! Let us know what you decide!


Appreciate your insight! May I ask why you sold the Medium for the Small? If you have time, would you be able to share a photo of how your phone fits in the Small Kate? And then finally I noticed the strap drop on the Medium was around 18in and the Small was about 22in. Were both okay to wear crossbody and then on the shoulder?

All of my bags are dark colored too! So I feel like I should stretch myself and branch out with the Nude, also because I love the color. But then the Black is so easy and is classic YSL.


----------



## lyxxx035

SushiLover said:


> I think you go with the nude. It is such a perfect nude shade and with the gold hardware YSL makes it is a show stopper. You can always get another black bag later. The kate nude is a classic!!!


It really is the perfect shade of Nude! The struggle is real.


----------



## lyxxx035

shopmycloset_lk said:


> hi! I currently own the small Kate in black, and used to have the medium, but I sold it to buy the small. The small fits my iPhone XS Max with a big phone case on it, so I don’t think you should have an issue with your phone fitting. I agree that the proportions are more visually pleasing on the small. In terms of color, I agree it’s a fantastic nude color. I went with black because I worry about color transfer and don’t want to be limited in what I can wear the bag with, but honestly this type of leather seems like it’d be easy to wipe off if you were seeing any color transfer. Since you already own a dark colored YSL, I’d say go for the nude, but who am I to talk because I have mostly darker color bags! Let us know what you decide!





SushiLover said:


> I think you go with the nude. It is such a perfect nude shade and with the gold hardware YSL makes it is a show stopper. You can always get another black bag later. The kate nude is a classic!!!



For reference here's my current collection:
Celine Micro Luggage with GHW, Black
Celine Mini Belt Bag with GHW, Navy Blue
YSL Small Loulou with GHW, Navy Blue
Chanel Mini Rectangular Flap in Lambskin with SHW, Black

My holy grail bag is a Chanel M/L Classic Flap in Lambskin with GHW. Other wishlist items are the Celine Box Bag and Givenchy Antigona, but those are lower on the list. Maybe a blush/nude Lady Dior.


----------



## Grande Latte

My two cents.

If you get the small, go for nude. 
If you get the medium, go for black. 
Visually light colors make bags look bigger and vice versa.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

lyxxx035 said:


> Appreciate your insight! May I ask why you sold the Medium for the Small? If you have time, would you be able to share a photo of how your phone fits in the Small Kate? And then finally I noticed the strap drop on the Medium was around 18in and the Small was about 22in. Were both okay to wear crossbody and then on the shoulder?
> 
> All of my bags are dark colored too! So I feel like I should stretch myself and branch out with the Nude, also because I love the color. But then the Black is so easy and is classic YSL.



I sold the medium for the small because I only use mine for dressier occasions and feel like the small is a more elegant size. 

I am definitely the wrong person to give an opinion about crossbody because I’m very tall and almost nothing works crossbody on me (Chanel WOC is the perfect length if that gives you an idea). That said, I could _maybe _get away with wearing the small crossbody but it hits well above my hipbone and just below my rib cage. The medium was no hope of going crossbody on me. Maybe others can chime in though  

Lastly I have uploaded a pic of my phone, my key cles, and my chanel card holder inside the bag. As I mentioned, my phone case is huge and has a loop on the outside so that makes the fit kind of awkward, but still comfortable and it wasn’t distorting the bag at all. Hope this helps!


----------



## lyxxx035

shopmycloset_lk said:


> I sold the medium for the small because I only use mine for dressier occasions and feel like the small is a more elegant size.
> 
> I am definitely the wrong person to give an opinion about crossbody because I’m very tall and almost nothing works crossbody on me (Chanel WOC is the perfect length if that gives you an idea). That said, I could _maybe _get away with wearing the small crossbody but it hits well above my hipbone and just below my rib cage. The medium was no hope of going crossbody on me. Maybe others can chime in though
> 
> Lastly I have uploaded a pic of my phone, my key cles, and my chanel card holder inside the bag. As I mentioned, my phone case is huge and has a loop on the outside so that makes the fit kind of awkward, but still comfortable and it wasn’t distorting the bag at all. Hope this helps!


Ahh you're the best! Thank you so much. I am the opposite and very short so the Chanel WOC DOESN'T work on me lol. 

One last question and then I'll quit bugging you on the Kate! Will your phone fit normally in the bag horizontally or does it always have to be at a diagonal? I'm sure the loop on the back gets in the way but I'm curious if it will fit straight in or if it needs to sit diagonally.

Again appreciate your help!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

lyxxx035 said:


> Ahh you're the best! Thank you so much. I am the opposite and very short so the Chanel WOC DOESN'T work on me lol.
> 
> One last question and then I'll quit bugging you on the Kate! Will your phone fit normally in the bag horizontally or does it always have to be at a diagonal? I'm sure the loop on the back gets in the way but I'm curious if it will fit straight in or if it needs to sit diagonally.
> 
> Again appreciate your help!



No problem, that’s what TPF is for! 

Yes the phone fits no problem horizontally without the weird case!


----------



## bagaholiccc

I've had the YSL kate in black SHW for 2yrs now and it still looks brand new! I'm petite at 5ft, so I always go for smaller bags because they look more proportionate on me. The only con is that the strap length is a lot longer than the medium size, but I just tie it up with some ribbon on the inside to shorten it.

The small isn't a big bag but it does fit my phone (Pixel XL 2), cardholder, LV cles, lipstick and sunnies in a soft pouch pretty comfortably.

I've seen a youtuber get the beige with GHW and she said that the corners got dirty/scuffed easily because of the light color.

If I had to buy it again, I would for sure for for the small black! Love it!!


----------



## LVobsessed2018

im currently trying to decide between the black and nude small as well. Do they not sell the small in nude on the YSL website? i couldn't find it


----------



## lyxxx035

bagaholiccc said:


> I've had the YSL kate in black SHW for 2yrs now and it still looks brand new! I'm petite at 5ft, so I always go for smaller bags because they look more proportionate on me. The only con is that the strap length is a lot longer than the medium size, but I just tie it up with some ribbon on the inside to shorten it.
> 
> The small isn't a big bag but it does fit my phone (Pixel XL 2), cardholder, LV cles, lipstick and sunnies in a soft pouch pretty comfortably.
> 
> I've seen a youtuber get the beige with GHW and she said that the corners got dirty/scuffed easily because of the light color.
> 
> If I had to buy it again, I would for sure for for the small black! Love it!!


How does the small work crossbody for you? I’m 5’2” so on the shorter side too! If you have any free time, I’d love to see some pictures of your bag since you’ve had it for awhile! Great to hear that it’s still in good condition. Could you also share a photo of the inside with your items too? Thanks in advance, lady!


----------



## EJsMommy1

If you're okay with not wearing dark colors with the Nude Kate, i'd say get it. I own the nude small kate and color transfer has been its worse enemy! I wish I gotten the black lol


----------



## lyxxx035

EJsMommy1 said:


> If you're okay with not wearing dark colors with the Nude Kate, i'd say get it. I own the nude small kate and color transfer has been its worse enemy! I wish I gotten the black lol


Oh my goodness, do you mind sharing some photos of your nude Kate?! Unfortunately my wardrobe is primarily dark . Does color transfer happen pretty easily? Have you been able to get it out?


----------



## bagaholiccc

lyxxx035 said:


> How does the small work crossbody for you? I’m 5’2” so on the shorter side too! If you have any free time, I’d love to see some pictures of your bag since you’ve had it for awhile! Great to hear that it’s still in good condition. Could you also share a photo of the inside with your items too? Thanks in advance, lady!


It works great for nights out! I'm not really one who brings a lot with me so I don't really have problems with space. Unfortunately I'm across the country for school and I don't have my bag with me at the moment so I can't show you photos inside  but message me and I'll send you a mod shot!


----------



## Miss World

If you want a fuss free bag that you can use for any occasion and with both light and dark outfits I would recommend the black. It is worry free. Nude is stunning, maybe if you sell another bag in your collection or save up you can have both as they are both classic and gorgeous.


----------



## Lvoe1238

Hi! Did you ever end up choosing ? I am
Debating medium Kate nude vs medium envelope in beige


----------



## Lvoe1238

shopmycloset_lk said:


> hi! I currently own the small Kate in black, and used to have the medium, but I sold it to buy the small. The small fits my iPhone XS Max with a big phone case on it, so I don’t think you should have an issue with your phone fitting. I agree that the proportions are more visually pleasing on the small. In terms of color, I agree it’s a fantastic nude color. I went with black because I worry about color transfer and don’t want to be limited in what I can wear the bag with, but honestly this type of leather seems like it’d be easy to wipe off if you were seeing any color transfer. Since you already own a dark colored YSL, I’d say go for the nude, but who am I to talk because I have mostly darker color bags! Let us know what you decide!


Hi! Along with the phone can you fit keys and card holder ? Maybe a gloss


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Lvoe1238 said:


> Hi! Along with the phone can you fit keys and card holder ? Maybe a gloss



Yep you could fit those things. But that would be it!


----------



## Lvoe1238

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Yep you could fit those things. But that would be it!


Ty!


----------



## lyxxx035

Update! I had the Kate in GHW on my wishlist for awhile (decided on black medium size as small wouldn’t comfortably fit my phone) but was waiting for a department store to have a % or $ off sale before purchasing (vs the GC events). Back in February I saw a post here on the forum about Kate bags on sale at Saks Off 5th and ordered it that same day, unsure what kind of condition I’d be receiving (if it was a return or had a defect since it was coming from Off 5th, etc). As luck would have it the bag arrived in immaculate condition IN A YSL BOX which we all know isn’t a given unless you buy from the boutique directly, the chains were wrapped and there was a hardware protector on the front logo. The bag was completely untouched, brand new and not a single flaw or imperfection. To make things even better, the bag was 22% off retail and I got another 10% off on top for buying through the Saks app… with tax I paid $1,500 (vs $1,990 for what it retailed at the time and $2,190 for what it retails today). It was a great find and all the more reason I love this forum and purse loving friends!


----------



## Antigone

Is Kate still worth it with its current price?


----------



## lyxxx035

Antigone said:


> Is Kate still worth it with its current price?


I think so! If I didn’t have my Kate and was looking to buy I’d still purchase it at this price point. I think the price makes it “worth it” still.


----------



## Antigone

lyxxx035 said:


> I think so! If I didn’t have my Kate and was looking to buy I’d still purchase it at this price point. I think the price makes it “worth it” still.


Thanks! It's been forever in my wishlist (since many price increases ago!) and I'm wondering if I should just bite the bullet.

I LOVE the black hardware (because of Inventing Anna!) but in this price point, it makes more sense to get the silver hardware (I'm not a GHW girl).


----------



## lyxxx035

Antigone said:


> Thanks! It's been forever in my wishlist (since many price increases ago!) and I'm wondering if I should just bite the bullet.
> 
> I LOVE the black hardware (because of Inventing Anna!) but in this price point, it makes more sense to get the silver hardware (I'm not a GHW girl).


I also love the Kate in the shiny SHW! I strongly encourage this purchase haha .


----------



## lulu348

lyxxx035 said:


> Update! I had the Kate in GHW on my wishlist for awhile (decided on black medium size as small wouldn’t comfortably fit my phone) but was waiting for a department store to have a % or $ off sale before purchasing (vs the GC events). Back in February I saw a post here on the forum about Kate bags on sale at Saks Off 5th and ordered it that same day, unsure what kind of condition I’d be receiving (if it was a return or had a defect since it was coming from Off 5th, etc). As luck would have it the bag arrived in immaculate condition IN A YSL BOX which we all know isn’t a given unless you buy from the boutique directly, the chains were wrapped and there was a hardware protector on the front logo. The bag was completely untouched, brand new and not a single flaw or imperfection. To make things even better, the bag was 22% off retail and I got another 10% off on top for buying through the Saks app… with tax I paid $1,500 (vs $1,990 for what it retailed at the time and $2,190 for what it retails today). It was a great find and all the more reason I love this forum and purse loving friends!


----------



## lulu348

How is you find out about the sale at Saks? I just downloaded their app. Do they send notifications?


----------



## lyxxx035

lulu348 said:


> How is you find out about the sale at Saks? I just downloaded their app. Do they send notifications?


I follow a thread here and a kind user posted they were available. That thread has been useful as users will post for other websites too, not just Saks. Good luck!

Post in thread '$$$ Sales and Deals on YSL items! $$$'
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sales-and-deals-on-ysl-items.407175/post-35232352


----------



## lulu348

lyxxx035 said:


> I follow a thread here and a kind user posted they were available. That thread has been useful as users will post for other websites too, not just Saks. Good luck!
> 
> Post in thread '$$$ Sales and Deals on YSL items! $$$'
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sales-and-deals-on-ysl-items.407175/post-35232352


Thank you! That’s good to know


----------

